# مطلوب ممول أو مستثمر لمشروع بـ5مليون وأرباح تصل الى 15 مليون سنوي



## عبدالرحمن بن محمد (4 أكتوبر 2012)

مساكم الله بالخير جميعا كما تعلمون ان المملكه العربيه السعوديه 
بدأت التوسع العمراني والتطور في اكثر مناطقها في السنوات الأخيره
ومن أكبر المشاريع دخلا فيها هي مشاريع الكسارات ومصانع البلك والخرسانه الجاهزه 
ان الخرسانه الجاهزه بطاقه انتاجيه 3000 متر باليوم ارباحها تفوق 800.000 ريال شهريا
ومصانع البلك والخرسانه الجاهزه ارباحها تفوق 600.000 ريال شهريا
هذه ارقام حقيقيه من اصحاب المصانع والكسارات 
وانا شخصيا ذهبت لأكثر من مصنع وأكثر من كساره وماشاء الله كلها تباع في لحضات والبعض تحجز لديه ويتم انتاج كميتك بعد اسبوع من كثرة الطلب عليها(هذه المصانع في منطقتي المنطقه الجنوبيه وهي منطقه جبليه)
والكساره بطاقه انتاجيه قدرها 3000 تكلفتها من المصنع في العاصمه الى المنطقه من التركيب والتدريب 5 مليون ريال وخلال أقل من سنة تكون استعدت رأس المال وتستطيع ان توسع المشروع لينتج 5000 متر و 10000 متر في اليوم اواحد


انا شخصيا قمت بإدارة أعمال تاجر يعيش في الكويت
بداية قام بإنشاء الكساره وخلال 6 أشهر قمت ببناء مصنع بلك وخرسانه جاهزه له
وخلال 6 أشهر أخرى قمت بشراء المعدات للمصنع 
والآن ماشاء الله الدخل الشهري الصافي بعد خصم جميع الرواتب والصيانه والمحروقات
يفوق مليون و200 الف ريال سعودي




في الختام لمن يرغب في الإستثمار في هذا المشروع يرسل لي رساله واقوم بإرسال دراسة جدوى مفصله له
وانا مستعد ان ادير المشروع كامل وان ارسل تقرير اسبوعي للمالك
وقبل هذا كله الضمانات موجوده والثقه موجوده
الكسارات = ذهب
لكم مني اطيب تحية



00966593666697
[email protected]


----------



## عبدالرحمن بن محمد (4 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: مطلوب ممول أو مستثمر لمشروع بـ5مليون وأرباح تصل الى 15 مليون سنوي*

نرحب بالوسطاء


----------



## عبدالرحمن بن محمد (4 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: مطلوب ممول أو مستثمر لمشروع بـ5مليون وأرباح تصل الى 15 مليون سنوي*

العرض قائم


----------



## tjarksa (4 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: مطلوب ممول أو مستثمر لمشروع بـ5مليون وأرباح تصل الى 15 مليون سنوي*

كم اقل مبلغ يمكن يدخل به الشخص ؟؟


----------



## عبدالرحمن بن محمد (4 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: مطلوب ممول أو مستثمر لمشروع بـ5مليون وأرباح تصل الى 15 مليون سنوي*

فيه ياغالي مبلغ 2مليون و500 الف كسارة بطاقه انتاجيه اقل 
وفيه بمبلغ مليون ونص مصنع بلوك وانترلوك متكامل بأرباح شهريه تصل الى 500 الف 
إذا تريد تفاصيل أكثر اتصل بي


----------



## عبدالرحمن بن محمد (5 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: مطلوب ممول أو مستثمر لمشروع بـ5مليون وأرباح تصل الى 15 مليون سنوي*

لا اله الا الله


----------



## عبدالرحمن بن محمد (5 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: مطلوب ممول أو مستثمر لمشروع بـ5مليون وأرباح تصل الى 15 مليون سنوي*

اللهم ربي لك الحمد


----------

